# kaspersky internet security 2009 too long update time!!!!!!



## raptori (Aug 1, 2008)

hi i have KIS 2009 and i just didn't update for about three days ....... on the 4th day which is today i start the update and KIS still updating still updating till now about 3 hours and 27 min the update size till now is 12.7MB which is so big for an update...... 
any one have the same problem any idea what's the wrong

not:as i said i didn't update for only three days and average speed of updating is 1KB so slow I know but about the 12.7MB isn't so big size.
thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2008)

no idea whats with that. its never happeend to me.

is it possible its caught a virus and its uploading it for analysis?


----------



## raptori (Aug 1, 2008)

then it seems that i will stop it and restart it again to see what will happen.........  hope that will fix the problem


----------



## dreamsqueena (Feb 8, 2009)

raptori said:


> hi i have KIS 2009 and i just didn't update for about three days ....... on the 4th day which is today i start the update and KIS still updating still updating till now about 3 hours and 27 min the update size till now is 12.7MB which is so big for an update......
> any one have the same problem any idea what's the wrong
> 
> not:as i said i didn't update for only three days and average speed of updating is 1KB so slow I know but about the 12.7MB isn't so big size.
> thanks.




i have the same problem my friend ( raptori) ... i have used kis 2009 with key until for 1-9 but my problem occur in update />>  iam reach to 99% of update percent but the size reach to  *76 MB *   believe me and it inceases at the same time the percent stay on 99 %  but update size contineous >>> 
i wish to help me


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2009)

dreamsqueena said:


> i have the same problem my friend ( raptori) ... i have used kis 2009 with key until for 1-9 but my problem occur in update />>  iam reach to 99% of update percent but the size reach to  *76 MB *   believe me and it inceases at the same time the percent stay on 99 %  but update size contineous >>>
> i wish to help me



No need to use such ridiculous size font.

Try updating your kaspersky, i've got 5 systems in the house here running it and while the updates are slow at times, they dont get that big or take that long.


----------



## dreamsqueena (Feb 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> No need to use such ridiculous size font.
> 
> Try updating your kaspersky, i've got 5 systems in the house here running it and while the updates are slow at times, they dont get that big or take that long.




*
daer  Mussels .. iam not funny with but this is the truth that occur with me .. i have reached to this update size and 99% but no result 

iam now try to delete the key and depend on trial version ( 1 month ) i wish to success but the same update problem except that size here less than first case .. but the same i mean reach to 99 %  but update not complete and my computer last at risk ?????

what your opinion now my friend ??????*


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2009)

dreamsqueena said:


> *
> daer  Mussels .. iam not funny with but this is the truth that occur with me .. i have reached to this update size and 99% but no result
> 
> iam now try to delete the key and depend on trial version ( 1 month ) i wish to success but the same update problem except that size here less than first case .. but the same i mean reach to 99 %  but update not complete and my computer last at risk ?????
> ...



my opinion is that you should stop using such a stupid sized font. I've asked you once, and if you do it again i will give you an infraction for it.

What version of kaspersky are you using, what build number and what language if its not english.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my opinion is that you should stop using such a stupid sized font. I've asked you once, and if you do it again i will give you an infraction for it.
> 
> What version of kaspersky are you using, what build number and what language if its not english.



haha o man


----------



## dreamsqueena (Feb 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my opinion is that you should stop using such a stupid sized font. I've asked you once, and if you do it again i will give you an infraction for it.
> 
> What version of kaspersky are you using, what build number and what language if its not english.



*
i have used  KIS 2009 version 8.0.0.506  *
*
any way my friend  i have get the correct key from the net that last until the 5 th month 
and  my computer become protected  

iam very disturb u ....   thanx but we became friends sure ???*


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 9, 2009)

dreamsqueena said:


> *
> i have used  KIS 2009 version 8.0.0.506  *
> *
> any way my friend  i have get the correct key from the net that last until the 5 th month
> ...



I've been using KIS 09 for nearly a year now on it's 1st update it goes 99% and then stuck but I've noticed it's still updating I leave it for about 10 mins after that done updating then it asked for a system restart. I  KIS 09 

btw r u GIRL?


----------



## FilipM (Feb 9, 2009)

I have mine since it came out no problems at all


----------



## dreamsqueena (Feb 9, 2009)

no  i have suffered alot from this problem but now resolved 

iam girl


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 9, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> I have mine since it came out no problems at all



with a slow internet connection like what I have here the update would stuck to 99% but it keeps updating and getting larger around 15mb+ but it still finishes the update it takes just a long time for a slow connection 

EDIT:

dream queen you should hang out more often here


----------



## dreamsqueena (Feb 9, 2009)

what ??  Radeon ?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 9, 2009)

dreamsqueena said:


> what ??  Radeon ?



I just found out that you're a girl  o forget it....

glad you solved your problem


----------

